# MS Webserever (mit freenet(Samsung-Router))



## russe111 (4. März 2008)

Also ich habe freenet und möchte einen Webserver auf meinem PC einrichten.
Ich habe das früher gemacht ging auch einwandfrei.
Aber mit freenet geht dsa irgendwie net ich krieg die Ports nicht frei.
Also wenn man mein IP eingibt dann kommt immer das Smsung-Router Center raus.
(Bei den im Forum schreibt keiner was zurück.)


----------



## hary252 (4. März 2008)

hi

hast du mal auf dem ruther nachgesehen ob derr das nicht blockt oder ob se dort freigegeben sind


----------



## russe111 (4. März 2008)

ja ich habe die Ports nach Anleitung freigegeben aber es funktioniert nicht.
Wenn ich meine Ip adresse eingebe kommt nur das Samsung-Router Center raus.
"Muss ich dazu villeicht IGMP freigeben?"

Da ist natürlich ein Passwort drauf.


----------



## 28dayslater (4. März 2008)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogled. 
Versuch einfach mal ausm Internet deinen Server aufzurufen. Scheint nämlich nen Software-Problem des Routers zu sein.
Eventuell hier nachzulesen:
http://www.ip-phone-forum.de/showthread.php?p=983494
mfg


----------



## russe111 (5. März 2008)

ok das mit dem Port hab ich jetzt verstanden.
Aber wie soll ich machen das er meinen Port liest?


----------

